# lighting fixture/hood fan?



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm going to upgrade the lighting on my 10g shrimp tank to an ahsupply.com fixture. I'm looking at either 2x13W or 1x36W. Either way, I'm considering putting the ballast inside the hood. Because of that I want to add a fan. I'd like to keep it simple and use a small PC fan or similar. 

I guess the hard part is voltage. Anyone know of a converter for 12v or lower that I can put inside the hood? A computer power supply is not an option 

Tanks,
Mike


----------

